# Yarn Substitue Website



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I came across this website purely by accident - as you do when looking for something else entirely.

http://yarnsub.com/

As the name suggests, the site searches its database of yarns for suitable substitutions for a given yarn. If you know this already, my apologies. But, I thought it very useful - especially for patterns using discontinued lines.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a great resource. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie 7 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you for posting that link. I am always trying to substitute one yarn for another this will be a great help for me.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks..I needed this on Saturday.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, :thumbup:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. This is going to be very useful.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Much appreciated.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

This is just what I need! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful resource, thx


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

This site is wonderful. I've been trying to compare various superwash worsted yarns for an afghan. I keyed in the suggested yarn, and descriptions of 22 matches appeared, along with the number of skeins I would need to substitute. I have never heard of many of the yarns - now to start googling. Your post was perfect timing for me. Thank you so much :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

Actually I have my doubts about this site. Here's the email I sent them: Just to test the site, I entered "Cascade 200" and "Plymouth Cascade 200" and got no results. Cascade 200 is a pretty standard worsted weight yarn, and I think there ought to have been lots of substitutions available.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I tried this on King Cole Opium, a Turkish yarn I bought in England - I figured it might be weird enough to stump the program. I not only got back the yarn, weight, washing instructions and fiber content, but half a dozen suggested substitutes with all sorts of comparative info on them and how much of each I would need to substitute for one ball of my original.

Wow, I have a new best site! I've "pinned" it to my knitting info board so I can quickly find it again. Thank you for telling us about this.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

lildeb2 said:


> Thank you, :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

That's strange? I went to the Cascade Yarns website and could not find a listing for Cascade 200. They do have lots of listings for Cascade 220 though. So I searched on Google for Cascade 200 yarn and all the responses were for Cascade 220! So I searched for that on YarnSub and there were lots of results! Are you sure the yarn is known as 200?


----------



## ddblake12 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'm sure they are not going to have everything, but I will be using this A L O T!


----------



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I see that the site is in "Beta" so we are testing as we search. They will likely be adding other yarns. I know I will be using this a lot!


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I could have used this just A while ago. Thanks for the info. I have saved this link to my favorites.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a great find! Thanks for sharing! &#128077;


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Julie M said:


> Actually I have my doubts about this site. Here's the email I sent them: Just to test the site, I entered "Cascade 200" and "Plymouth Cascade 200" and got no results. Cascade 200 is a pretty standard worsted weight yarn, and I think there ought to have been lots of substitutions available.


Isn't it Cascade 220? May be why you got no results


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

RoyBen said:


> Hi, I came across this website purely by accident - as you do when looking for something else entirely.
> 
> http://yarnsub.com/
> 
> As the name suggests, the site searches its database of yarns for suitable substitutions for a given yarn. If you know this already, my apologies. But, I thought it very useful - especially for patterns using discontinued lines.


Thanks for the site. Your pup is soo adorable!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Great link, thanks


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

Re: Mr. Barnaby, my pup, is a pup no longer. He is 6 years old now, but still as adorable - he's just bigger! He looks the same, behaves the same and his ears are still as huge! Thank you for the compliment, Mr. Barnaby approves!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very helpful site! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great site, Thanks. I've bookmarked it


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Great site...thank you.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks...some one was mentioning this yesterday..but didnt say what the web site was.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you so much! I will certainly use this!!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the information. This is a great website.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That looks like a great resource..thanks for finding it and sharing with us!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I hadn't seen it before, thanks for posting it.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link! It's bookmarked now for reference.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, just played with this a bit and it seems to work well. Thank you.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

wonderful! thank you so much!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Very cool website. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

That's great! Thank you.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

This site is fabulous! Thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

All I can say is "Bless you" your post came just in the nick of time.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

RoyBen said:


> Hi, I came across this website purely by accident - as you do when looking for something else entirely.
> 
> http://yarnsub.com/
> 
> As the name suggests, the site searches its database of yarns for suitable substitutions for a given yarn. If you know this already, my apologies. But, I thought it very useful - especially for patterns using discontinued lines.


I am grateful for this website. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Lesleyknits (Aug 9, 2011)

Try Cascade 220 and see what happens


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Now that's handy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------

